# Android App?



## DonaldBurns65144 (Jan 11, 2011)

Is there or will there be a "iPad" type Tivo app for android pads/phones?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

DonaldBurns65144 said:


> Is there or will there be a "iPad" type Tivo app for android pads/phones?


We can only hope... it would be nice. Of course, I would MUCH rather have them working on performance and stability first (unless it is a subcontractor or something).


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

There is an android app for tivo. Actually far mor functional than the ipad app.

Its called slingbox for android. Full remote control. Full scheduling and full streaming of tivo video. Been using it for over a year and am always amazed at how well it really works. Even on older 3G networks.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

jcthorne said:


> There is an android app for tivo. Actually far more functional than the ipad app.
> 
> Its called slingbox for android. Full remote control. Full scheduling and full streaming of tivo video. Been using it for over a year and am always amazed at how well it really works. Even on older 3G networks.


That is not an app for TiVo control, it is an app for a hardware product called the "Slingbox". It is also one very expensive "app" ($30!!! In addition to having to purchase a Slingbox).

The iPad app is both free and requires no purchase of hardware. I believe that is what people are asking for, for Android.

There is a simple $.99 Android TiVo control app here: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.timhoeck.android.tivoremote&feature=search_result But it is hardly on the level of the ipad app.


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

Fios now has a 75 hr HD DVR AND a nice app for streaming and controlling their DVR.

Starting to wonder if going to Tivo was REALLY worth it?????????


----------



## TheWGP (Oct 26, 2007)

I'd be 100% shocked if Tivo ever brought an Android app out. Sure, it could happen, but Tivo's attitude is very much "only do things that get us press and then completely forget about them."

Any press over an Android app would be minimal - along the lines of "Tivo ports iPad app to Android" blurbs. There doesn't appear to be much (any?) monetary reason for Tivo to do it - thus, since there's no $$$ or press reason to do it, Tivo won't. 

Sadly, this means I won't see nifty remote software anytime soon, since my tablet runs Android!


----------



## robm15 (Feb 23, 2004)

An android remote app would be cool. But what I want is a TiVo app that mimics the TiVo desktop software, will transfer shows from TiVo to my android tablet. And allow viewing them without having to spend hours trans-coding them before I leave the house.

Case in point, it took 2 hours to transfer 9 HD shows from my premiere and TiVo HD to my computer. But took another 10 hours to trans-code them so they were playable on my tablet.


----------



## christlab (Jun 15, 2006)

I would just be happy with a iPad like app!!!

transfering/transcofing/viewing there is no way to play the files but transcode them. I have a Android Galaxy Tablet I just got my tivo permiere yesterday and its nice box but doesn't play nice with android =(


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

That has more to do with the processing power of your PC.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

robm15 said:


> Case in point, it took 2 hours to transfer 9 HD shows from my premiere and TiVo HD to my computer. But took another 10 hours to trans-code them so they were playable on my tablet.


The shows take so long to transfer mainly because they're *huge*. I think an app could be made that would view the recordings without having to transcode them. But you'd never be able to fit 9 HD shows on your tablet in the original format. Even one might be a stretch.

Possibly you could improve the transcoding time with some hardware-assisted encoding.


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

If I was tech-savvy I would try to use the Slide remote to get the proper bluetooth pairing/commands figured out and make an adroid app that controls via bluetooth just like the slide remote.

I am not, however, tech savy. Oh, and as far as you know this idea is patent pending...


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

h2oskierc said:


> If I was tech-savvy I would try to use the Slide remote to get the proper bluetooth pairing/commands figured out and make an adroid app that controls via bluetooth just like the slide remote.
> 
> I am not, however, tech savy. Oh, and as far as you know this idea is patent pending...


Hey, that is a neat idea 
Of course, I think what people want is more of a full-control type app (browse listings, see what is recorded, add new recordings, etc), not just a remote. The ultimate would then be to allow streaming, but without transcoding, that isn't practical to small devices... besides, hell might freeze over before we see the Premiere natively stream to anything (other than MAYBE another TiVo).


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Yeah, my Xfinity app allows remote scheduling---I just wish I could do the same for my TiVo.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Amnesia said:


> Yeah, my Xfinity app allows remote scheduling---I just wish I could do the same for my TiVo.


I can do remote scheduling from my ipad, my blackberry and frankly any internet connected computer... That functionality has been around for a long time.

What I would really like to be able to do is initiate transfers from TiVo A to TiVo B or from TiVo to PC from the iPad.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

bradleys said:


> I can do remote scheduling from my ipad, my blackberry and frankly any internet connected computer... That functionality has been around for a long time.


Um, but not in an Android app. Isn't that the thread topic?


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

If you just want a keyboard Microsoft Arc Wireless USB Keyboad, is supposed to work with the Tivo. It has been mentioned in another thread here. It is under $30 at Amazon. I haven't tried it but it has been mentioned another thread on these forums.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Amnesia said:


> Um, but not in an Android app. Isn't that the thread topic?


It wouldn't be that hard for one of the android devs to make a wrapper for the android platform... That is one of the reasons I haven't been tempted to try out the android - just not as many developers on the platform.

But I would recommend the TiVo mobile site - it will do what he is looking for. It is almost identical to my RIM app.

http://m.tivo.com/


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

bradleys said:


> It wouldn't be that hard for one of the android devs to make a wrapper for the android platform... That is one of the reasons I haven't been tempted to try out the android - just not as many developers on the platform.


Android phones now outsell all other smartphones. It passed Apple late last year, and finally RIM this year. There is already no shortage of developers and many more are jumping on all the time.

Next up- tablets. Apple has a large lead, but even that is probably going to dissolve by the end of this year.


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

Yup. Google got android right. The open environment lends itself to a large community.


----------



## christlab (Jun 15, 2006)

android is still far behinnd ios!

I have a android phone and LOVE IT!!! but for tablet its just not there YET!!! the ipad (I have iPad 2) is far ahead of the android tablet!


----------



## robm15 (Feb 23, 2004)

christlab said:


> android is still far behinnd ios!
> 
> I have a android phone and LOVE IT!!! but for tablet its just not there YET!!! the ipad (I have iPad 2) is far ahead of the android tablet!


LOL, that is such a ridiculous a statement I couldn't help but laugh.


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

christlab said:


> android is still far behinnd ios!
> 
> I have a android phone and LOVE IT!!! but for tablet its just not there YET!!! the ipad (I have iPad 2) is far ahead of the android tablet!


That's all fluff. Give us some support for that opinion...

Hasn't Android been outselling iPhone for almost 6 months now?


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

Sure Android has been selling like hotcakes on phones (I love my droid...) but there really is not a significant presence in the tablet space yet. A quick goggle search will show you the myriad articles that state the same thing. The ipad is ahead on hardware capability and cheaper than any of the competing android tablets.

Just like it did in phones, I am sure that will change over time, but right now in the tablet space it is an iPad world.

Just one link, others are not hard to find.

http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-18438_7-20038411-82.html


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

Cnet is a bunch of apple fanbois, and always has been. There are plenty that prefer Android as well, but here is one particular one for you:

http://s.h2oskierc.com/gbyK5i

If I had the money for a tablet right now the xoom is where I would be.

I'll take the xoom specs over the iPad specs any day http://s.h2oskierc.com/e8thhb

I suppose I'm an Android fanboi though...


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

Nothing wrong with liking one over the other. Software development usually follows installed base. Once android phones started to sell well, android apps popped up all over. I am sure when there is a large base of Android tablets out there the apps will follow.

For me, the iPad was the clear leader today based on price/hardware and largely app availability. I'm glad I bought one. For the next generation? have to see how things develop.


----------



## robm15 (Feb 23, 2004)

I've done weeks of research and finally bought a Xoom WiFi this weekend. I really liked the iPad2, but I preferred the Xoom enough to vote for it with my pocket book.

The truth is that one is not much better than the other technically. The best product in my mind is really based on personal preference. In all the reviews I have read the iPad 2 wins because of the 100,000+ apps. Okay, I'm not going to spend much on apps. I never do, and won't start now. Do the apps I want to use on Xoom exist? Yes they do, so it is a non-issue. 

The driving factors came down to how I will use it. And which is more open to how I might want to use it. In this case Xoom easily wins for me.

One of the big factors for me is movie watching when I travel. I've already transferred shows from my TiVo Premiere, and they play perfectly with the native player on Xoom. So I am very happy.


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

robm15 said:


> One of the big factors for me is movie watching when I travel. I've already transferred shows from my TiVo Premiere, and they play perfectly with the native player on Xoom. So I am very happy.


What did you use to transfer and convert them?


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

I move movies and TV shows to the iPad from my Premeire all the time. It works great there too. I use KMTTG along with Video Redo (Just for the QS fix)

Itunes automatically synch's them onto the iPad.

Really nice when traveling to have a selection of recent shows and movies to watch.

Same process works for my Android phone, but I did that more to see if it worked. Movie watching on the phone is not high on my must have list.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

h2oskierc said:


> Cnet is a bunch of apple fanbois, and always has been. There are plenty that prefer Android as well, but here is one particular one for you:
> 
> http://s.h2oskierc.com/gbyK5i
> 
> ...


I just bought a Xoom on Sunday. It is nice. Not perfect- I found out it has no USB mass storage mode (it uses some damn MTP thing which is very upsetting), but it is fast, sleek, functional, great screen and battery life.


----------



## robm15 (Feb 23, 2004)

h2oskierc said:


> What did you use to transfer and convert them?


I used Tivo Desktop Plus. Ironically, I converted the videos to the iPad format to play on my Xoom.


----------



## rames (Apr 4, 2011)

There's a new Android app called RCX in the Google marketplace. It's just a wi-fi TiVo remote control at this point so it may not be what people are looking for. It works on the Xoom and most droid phones that have 1.6 or later.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

rames said:


> There's a new Android app called RCX in the Google marketplace. It's just a wi-fi TiVo remote control at this point so it may not be what people are looking for. It works on the Xoom and most android phones that have 1.6 or later.


I just installed it on my Xoom. It does work (once you remember to enable network remote on the Premiere). Can't figure out how to display the keyboard, though. Plus it doesn't draw correctly for landscape, only portrait mode. It is a beta...


----------



## rames (Apr 4, 2011)

Is the rotation on your zoom locked? You should see the keyboard in landscape mode. When you say "it doesn't draw correctly for landscape" what are you seeing?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

rames said:


> Is the rotation on your zoom locked? You should see the keyboard in landscape mode. When you say "it doesn't draw correctly for landscape" what are you seeing?


In landscape it shows one cursor pad, the keyboard and the number pad. In portrait it shows everything except the keyboard. It just occurred to me, I think that is intentional


----------



## rames (Apr 4, 2011)

It is intentional at this point. I know there's a bunch more room on the Xoom than a phone. It was created with both in mind but no tablet optimizations have been done.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

rames said:


> It is intentional at this point. I know there's a bunch more room on the Xoom than a phone. It was created with both in mind but no tablet optimizations have been done.


OK, that makes sense. And it also just dawned on me that you are the author of the program (unless your name on the Market and on this forum matching is just a coincidence  )

I am not sure I would use this app (or any remote control app; I might use something like the iPad type app, though), but I appreciate your efforts and thank you for supporting Android! It is a good beta, too.

One suggestion- if you want to keep the layout like this so it is compatible with phones, it would be nice to have an option for tablets to offset the controls to one side or the other of the screen (I would choose right, since I am right-handed). That way it could be operated by thumb while holding the pad (it is too far from the edge when centered the way it is now).


----------



## rames (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm sure that the fact our names are the same is purely coincidental 

I plan on doing something with the extra screen available on the tablets. I haven't decided on what exactly. Maybe embedding m.tivo.com so you can search for and schedule recordings. If I could figure out the URLs to use to playback/delete/etc existing recordings (like the iPad app) I'd do it but right now all I can find is how to retrieve the list of recordings.

I like your thinking on the right handed/left handed thing. Of course with a touch screen you pretty much have to look at it when you use it which obviously isn't the case with the physical remote.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

Amnesia said:


> Um, but not in an Android app. Isn't that the thread topic?


 You can with the old TiVo Remote App in the setting it takes you to .mtivo so you can remote schedule. I have a Gtab from viewsonic which I use this to setup recordings downstairs.

I just got the gtab and LOVE it, after I became a vegan


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

rames said:


> There's a new Android app called RCX in the Google marketplace. It's just a wi-fi TiVo remote control at this point so it may not be what people are looking for. It works on the Xoom and most droid phones that have 1.6 or later.


This is a decent app. I like the better range that I get on my phone's wifi over the bluetooth of the slide remote.

I have a TMobile G2 and was able to get it to automatically find my TiVo over wifi when my phone was running CM6.1.1 but on the most recent virtuous no dice. I just flashed back to CM, but this time 7.0, so once I try it out I will let you know what I find!


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

Where's the option to disable haptic feedback? I'd rather it not vibrate each time I hit a button (but do like using it in other apps). 

I'd also like if it would recognize buttons being held down. Like using the arrows to move up/down a list. 

And it wouldn't hurt to have a link to the WiFi enable/disable option. I don't usually keep wifi enabled. A link in the settings would be more convenient than having to drop out of the app to use a widget (or wander over to settings).

Otherwise, nice job for a beta app!


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

wkearney99 said:


> I'd rather it not vibrate each time I hit a button


+1

I had to borrow someone else's phone to test it, since I have an i1 (stuck on 1.5), but that's Motorola's fault, not yours. I like the scrolling instead of multiple pages (like the other app), but there should be a notice about the keyboard only appearing in landscape mode -- I didn't remember that until I came back to the thread just now, so I haven't tried text input yet.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

I don't think the main remote buttons need a landscape mode. I suppose it'd be nice but I'm not sure how useful it'd really be for regular use. 

Well, there's one situation where it would be, and that's if the phone is in a cradle. I have a Droid2 and the desk cradle (along with one in the car). Right now the program goes straight to the keyboard when the phone is in the cradle. So I can't really use it at all while it's docked. Could you work out a way to have it work in landscape mode?

I actually have the Tivo slide remote (RF via Bluetooth) and don't find myself using the keyboard very often. I didn't expect to either. I got the remote for the RF feature, the keyboard is just a bonus.


----------



## TheWGP (Oct 26, 2007)

Just installed this app and it actually does work pretty nicely on a) my Droid and b) my Nook Color tablet. Some tablet optimization would definitely go a long way - even on the (relatively) narrow screen of the Nook there's some significant blue sidebars. 

No rush, just providing feedback.  Basic functionality works great. I haven't used the iPad app so I don't have any comparison, I'll warn you! I lose my Tivo remote far more often than my phone or Nook, so this may prove handy!

Big thumbs up for being willing to come & listen to user feedback/desires/etc and actually IMPLEMENT things - your product will be better for it. Anyone else lurking on these forums listening?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

TheWGP said:


> I haven't used the iPad app so I don't have any comparison


There IS no comparison. The iPad app is much more than a remote control replacement, it is more like having total web access to the TiVo to browse all your stuff, set up recordings, find new shows, etc. Not saying I don't welcome this Android app, but it is not in the same genre at all.


----------



## rames (Apr 4, 2011)

wmcbrine you're previous posts were invaluable getting this to work at all. Thank you :up:.


----------



## rames (Apr 4, 2011)

wkearney99 said:


> Where's the option to disable haptic feedback? I'd rather it not vibrate each time I hit a button (but do like using it in other apps).
> 
> I'd also like if it would recognize buttons being held down. Like using the arrows to move up/down a list.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## rames (Apr 4, 2011)

crxssi said:


> There IS no comparison. The iPad app is much more than a remote control replacement, it is more like having total web access to the TiVo to browse all your stuff, set up recordings, find new shows, etc. Not saying I don't welcome this Android app, but it is not in the same genre at all.


True. I'd love to include the all the goodies if TiVo will release the specs for doing so. Right now my only option for search & scheduling is embedding m.tivo.com which you can already use without the app. On the Xoom the remote and m.tivo.com are embedded side by side but on a smaller form factor I just have a link for launching it.

Rames


----------



## ArthurPower (May 21, 2011)

DonaldBurns65144 said:


> Is there or will there be a "iPad" type Tivo app for android pads/phones?


I recently became an authorized Tivo dealer after attending a show (couple weeks ago) just for resellers of AV equipment. Tivo had a display and a couple reps there that I had a chance to ask this very question. They told me that Tivo is working on an App for the Android platform that would be just like the one they released for Apple. They understood the importance of having this same functionality for Android being it's fast increasing popularity. No release dates as of yet.

Arthur


----------



## TheWGP (Oct 26, 2007)

ArthurPower said:


> I recently became an authorized Tivo dealer after attending a show (couple weeks ago) just for resellers of AV equipment. Tivo had a display and a couple reps there that I had a chance to ask this very question. They told me that Tivo is working on an App for the Android platform that would be just like the one they released for Apple. They understood the importance of having this same functionality for Android being it's fast increasing popularity. No release dates as of yet.
> 
> Arthur


This is interesting, thanks for posting your conversation. I'm sure they were just telling you what you wanted to hear since you'll be selling their stuff, but it really would make sense for an Android app to exist - there are more Android devices than iOS now, after all.

BTW, RCX continues to work well for me, especially on my rooted Nook Color. One question - is there any chance the keyboard will ever work in Youtube and similar apps? I understand there are limitations on what is possible, not demanding anything at all, just curious.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I still haven't tried the keyboard in RCX, but there's no reason it shouldn't work in the YouTube app. If it doesn't, I can guess the nature of the problem -- it must be using IRCODE instead of KEYBOARD. To work everywhere, you really need to support all three methods of keyboard input: KEYBOARD (Premiere only), IRCODE (fallback for Series 3 and HD), and "Ouija" (for HME apps on S3 and HD). Well, actually you can get by with just Ouija (like the older TiVo Remote app in the Android Market), but it's a pain compared to the direct text methods.


----------



## TheWGP (Oct 26, 2007)

wmcbrine said:


> I still haven't tried the keyboard in RCX, but there's no reason it shouldn't work in the YouTube app. If it doesn't, I can guess the nature of the problem -- it must be using IRCODE instead of KEYBOARD. To work everywhere, you really need to support all three methods of keyboard input: KEYBOARD (Premiere only), IRCODE (fallback for Series 3 and HD), and "Ouija" (for HME apps on S3 and HD). Well, actually you can get by with just Ouija (like the older TiVo Remote app in the Android Market), but it's a pain compared to the direct text methods.


You're correct, it doesn't work in Youtube - the dev is aware of this, it's listed in the info about the app & its limitations. I wonder if he's aware of the various methods of keyboard input - maybe he'll chime in at some point again.


----------



## jmX (May 7, 2004)

ArthurPower said:


> They told me that Tivo is working on an App for the Android platform...


Sweet, I can hardly wait until 2014!


----------



## ArthurPower (May 21, 2011)

jmX said:


> Sweet, I can hardly wait until 2014!


I don't think it will be that long. Now that tablets with Android 3.0 are selling Tivo will have to release something soon if they want to remain competitive. Everyone is a little behind in supporting Android. Not sure why, however companies are seeing the light now and getting in gear.

Arthur


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

ArthurPower said:


> I don't think it will be that long. Now that tablets with Android 3.0 are selling Tivo will have to release something soon if they want to remain competitive. Everyone is a little behind in supporting Android. Not sure why, however companies are seeing the light now and getting in gear.


Zoom is now 3.1! Other tablets will follow soon...
Not supporting Android would be insane, given the install base of Android phones (which is bigger than Apple) and what will probably be a rapidly growing Android tablet market.


----------



## jmX (May 7, 2004)

ArthurPower said:


> I don't think it will be that long.


As far as I can tell, in a year they've added nothing significant to the HDUI on my premiere, done little to nothing to my Series 3 Tivo, not updated netflix in ages, and came out with an app that doesn't work on iPods, iPhones, nor any Android device.

At least I did get some new icon artwork on my premiere this week. 

I work on video game projects that reach 1-5million homes (about what Tivo has), with teams of programmers about 5-8 people in size, and we make products easily as complicated as the Tivo software. It's clear to me that they have their priorities somewhat mixed up, or they have only 1-2 programmers working for them.

I'm tired of all the excuses, all the promises, the $20 worth of fees I pay each month for a tv guide, etc. I suspect patent law is the only reason somebody can't come in and take all of tivo's business away, and its a shame. We end up stuck with a once-superstar-now-dud company who has no competition and no reason to evolve.

Anyway, back to the original topic....With internal access to their documentation, an android app could probably be whipped up in 3-4 weeks, plus another month of QA/bug fixes/polish, and shipped out. Could contract that out for $10k and be done with it. This stuff is not rocket science.

- Annoyed programmer


----------



## TheWGP (Oct 26, 2007)

I think there have been posts that's what happened with the Ipad app - it was contracted out. I don't know that for sure, though. The Ipad app has definitely gotten more frequent updates and that's one reason that's been cited - because Tivo themselves don't work on it.

Again, this is just repeating what I've read, and it may be totally incorrect.

Anyone with even a little bit of programming knowledge is pretty aware that Tivo either a) doesn't assign more than a couple of programmers to the standalone boxes or b) ties their hands so they can't do anything.

Personally, my guess is the programmers are mostly assigned to work on MSO stuff or other priorities that we don't see much of, and the politics/internal issues/new mindset/whatever don't help either I imagine.

All that said, I'd love to see an Android app, especially one for tablets, but to be honest RCX works well for basic functionality for now.


----------



## rdodolak (Dec 18, 2008)

TheWGP said:


> I think there have been posts that's what happened with the Ipad app - it was contracted out.


The iPad app appears to be very cool. Maybe TiVo should consider contracting out the software development for the TiVo boxes.


----------



## rames (Apr 4, 2011)

wmcbrine said:


> I still haven't tried the keyboard in RCX, but there's no reason it shouldn't work in the YouTube app. If it doesn't, I can guess the nature of the problem -- it must be using IRCODE instead of KEYBOARD. To work everywhere, you really need to support all three methods of keyboard input: KEYBOARD (Premiere only), IRCODE (fallback for Series 3 and HD), and "Ouija" (for HME apps on S3 and HD). Well, actually you can get by with just Ouija (like the older TiVo Remote app in the Android Market), but it's a pain compared to the direct text methods.


Your guess is correct. So the app needs to determine the device type and know when it's being used in an HME app? How would it know (Device type I get, but how would it know whether the TiVo is currently looking at an HME app as opposed to something else)? Also, if I remember correctly, when I was playing around with the Keyboard commands on my S4 (pre 14.8) I was able to lock up the network interface that required a reboot to clear. Suggestions?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

There's no way to tell what screen the TiVo is on. You just have to make it an option what mode to use.

For the lockups, you might want to insert a forced delay after each code is sent. I use .1 seconds. It's not really noticeable, except that I don't get any more crashes. (This is for all commands, not just KEYBOARD. I haven't noticed KEYBOARD to be a particular problem.)


----------



## fastoy (May 5, 2011)

This app has quit working on my Captivate and Nook Color since TiVo pushed the update for the remote freeze a couple of days ago. The Java app I use on Windows 7 still works fine so I don't believe it has to do with the network remote setting.

Anybody else seeing this or is it just me?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

fastoy said:


> ... since TiVo pushed the update for the remote freeze a couple of days ago.


The what now?


----------



## fastoy (May 5, 2011)

wmcbrine said:


> The what now?


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8547694#post8547694

From 06/01/11



TiVoStephen said:


> Folks, we apologize for this issue. You should be seeing a new software update today that will address the problem.
> 
> Best regards,
> Stephen
> ...


----------



## ArthurPower (May 21, 2011)

I just received the latest copy of CEPro magazine (June Issue). There is a new full page TiVo advertisement that states:

"For TiVo owners, the California-based company developed control and management apps for the iPad and (soon) the iPhone and Android OS products."

So things look hopeful. As an authorised TiVo dealer and home theatre installer I have been concerned since customers keep asking 'is there an Android App?' So I called TiVo and voiced my concerns that they need to get on top of this right away. I spoke with them for about an hour and they did listen. With the recent Google announcement about there plans for home automation capable products running Android and calling Android the "OS for your home" everyone is starting to pay attention. Google has a design (that is stated to be released for sale later this year) for a light bulb. A standard screw-in bulb using energy efficient LEDs (60 watt equivalent) with built in WiFi for control from an App. On/off, dimmer, and timer control. This may sound a little far fetched but, it's not a new idea. Companies were talking about developing a product like this years ago. The problem was what communication protocol to use and how to make it affordable. Z-wave was considered but, it would require a separate interface to communicate with the bulb and then that in-turn could be interfaced with a WiFi network. I own many Z-wave products and find them to complicated to set-up since they use a proprietary wireless signal that doesn't feature a simple discovery mode (like WiFi). Just about everyone however has WiFi in there home already and also owns a smart phone or tablet device which can be used as a remote control, making products like this now viable. Point being TiVo now 'Knows' they have to support Android! Apple has not shown any interest in home automation. We all know they will never give away iOS to run on other companies products. I think it's safe to say that since many products in our home are already running a version of Linux, adding Android to the mix is not only logical but, will cost manufactures nothing. So like it or not, Google is going to get even bigger and home automation is going to be practical, simple, and affordable for the average person in the near future. I will call up TiVo again and remind them of this if I don't get an App for my Android tablet soon!!!

Arthur


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

Last survey I did for them, I plugged the Android app!


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=471565

Not sure if this is the same article ArthurPower mentions.


----------



## jclem (Aug 20, 2008)

I must be missing something obvious. I successfully downloaded RCX. I enabled Network Remote and I input the IP address. However, nothing seems to work. I can see "command in progress" when I push buttons but nothing . My phone is a Verizon Incredible and the Tivo is a Premier XL which is working fine in HD mode. What am I missing??? Thanks


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I don't say many good things about Tivo these days, but the iPad app is an example of something done right. It was plagued with bugs in the beginning but they acted quickly to address them. They seem to have fixed them judging by the few complaints on this forum. 

An iPhone/Android app would be a welcome addition.


----------



## jtreid (Jan 12, 2006)

jclem said:


> I must be missing something obvious. I successfully downloaded RCX. I enabled Network Remote and I input the IP address. However, nothing seems to work. I can see "command in progress" when I push buttons but nothing . My phone is a Verizon Incredible and the Tivo is a Premier XL which is working fine in HD mode. What am I missing??? Thanks


Make sure your phone's wifi is on and connected to your network.


----------



## jclem (Aug 20, 2008)

jtreid said:


> Make sure your phone's wifi is on and connected to your network.


Thanks, It turns out my phone is messed up and the wifi won't turn on. So now I have another issue to deal with before I can "play".


----------



## DonaldBurns65144 (Jan 11, 2011)

Google announces that 550,000 Android devices are being activated each day (~400K are smartphones) and 130 million total devices sold so far, but still no need for a Tivo app? Go figure!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

DonaldBurns65144 said:


> Google announces that 550,000 Android devices are being activated each day (~400K are smartphones) and 130 million total devices sold so far, but still no need for a Tivo app? Go figure!


See http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2...pad-2-luring-developers-away-from-android.ars for reasons why developers aren't targeting Android as much as iOS.

That said TiVo has said they are working on an Android app.


----------



## DonaldBurns65144 (Jan 11, 2011)

See other thread regarding Tivo Commander that does the job for now!

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=474410


----------



## smalis (Sep 15, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> I still haven't tried the keyboard in RCX, but there's no reason it shouldn't work in the YouTube app. If it doesn't, I can guess the nature of the problem -- it must be using IRCODE instead of KEYBOARD. To work everywhere, you really need to support all three methods of keyboard input: KEYBOARD (Premiere only), IRCODE (fallback for Series 3 and HD), and "Ouija" (for HME apps on S3 and HD). Well, actually you can get by with just Ouija (like the older TiVo Remote app in the Android Market), but it's a pain compared to the direct text methods.


Are you saying there are IR Codes for the keyboard? I thought it was bluetooth or wifi only. If there are IR codes for the keyboard, where can I find them? I would like to get them added to my Thinkflood Redeye Android R/C app, and I would be able to do this either by (1) having Thinkflood add them directly or (2) jp1'ing them to my remote control and then copying the IR to my thinkflood device.

Thanks!


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

smalis said:


> Are you saying there are IR Codes for the keyboard?


No. "IRCODE" in this context is merely a command used in the so-called telnet interface. There are no corresponding actual IR codes.


----------

